# Bikes are soooo heavy thesedays....



## stevenb (30 Aug 2007)

Has anyone notcied how bikes these days are heavier than they used to be.
Just last night I was recalling how my 1997/98 Marin Eldridge Grade with Manitou 4 suspension weighed in at a mere 25.5lbs for a 17.5" framed bike.
It was 23.5lbs with the OE fork.

My Trek 6500 weighs in at a monumental 31lbs.
The Rockshox SID Race forks I just bought bought will bring the weight down 2lbs.
But even 29lbs is pants.
Bring back the good old double butted cromoly frames.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (30 Aug 2007)

Mrs TB's Santa Cruz full suspension is only 24lbs, which is significantly lighter than her old Giant hardtail. So I guess it all depends!


----------



## stevenb (30 Aug 2007)

Hmm....I guess. I know there are some light bikes about. Mind you...my seatpost and saddle together weigh 640g. Ouch.
When i can afford it I'll upgrade as time passes....get some nice light components but maintain quality.


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Aug 2007)

I think MTB went through a phase of making it lighter and then everyone started breaking everything.

Light is great, but i would rather sturdy than lightweight.

My Kona weighs 22lb as it goes though. and its fairly sturdy


----------



## Peyote (30 Aug 2007)

As someone famous once said (possibly Keith Bontrager?) "Light, strong or cheap, pick two!"


----------



## stevenb (30 Aug 2007)

Bontrager makes some cool stuff.....my Trek has lot's of his 'Select' parts on it...although I have removed the mile wide riser bars for a Kore Elite XC flat bar. ;-)
My Marin was sturdy and light. Then again it was a £780 bike and my Manitou 4 forks cost over £350.
I think the cromoly frames are more repsonsive and are better than aluminium frames. That said....my Trek bike does have a lifetime frame warranty, so I know it is strong.....more than ample for my needs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (17 Sep 2007)

mmm, not sure about that. The least favourite parts of my trek 1200 and my Gary Fisher Cake have "bontrager" written on them.


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2007)

I got my Vertex down to less than eighteen pounds (with two speeds and both brakes run off one lever among other stupidities)


----------



## stevenb (20 Sep 2007)

I know cheaper wheelsets and chainsets weigh a lot. I'm sure if I got my Trek lighter wheels, cranks, saddle, post and stem I'd really notice.

But I guess the best weight to lose weight is off our own bodies.


----------



## Abitrary (21 Sep 2007)

The weight I don't mind, but trying to get a bike with heavy unwieldy forks up the stairs is like bringing a sleeping cat with a broken spine to the vets to get it put down


----------



## stevenb (22 Sep 2007)

Christ....I really noticed it today...had two bad nights kip in a row....not much energy.....the bike felt like it weighed a ton today. 
Still....I grinded those gears and my hill climbing is getting so much better.
When i get my new racer I'll be flying around.....well thats the theory anyway...


----------



## punkypossum (24 Sep 2007)

I like most of the bontrager stuff - and their tyres keep winning competitions despite being a lot cheaper than most others!!!


----------



## Globalti (8 Oct 2007)

See my post on the SIDs thread.


----------



## User482 (15 Oct 2007)

My bike is heavier than the one I had 15 years ago. But then, it has 5 inches of suspension travel front & back, and hydraulic disk brakes. My bike ten years ago was fully rigid and had cantilever brakes. There's simply no comparison off-road - my new bike is miles faster & more comfortable & reliable.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Oct 2007)

Abitrary said:


> The weight I don't mind, but trying to get a bike with heavy unwieldy forks up the stairs is like bringing a sleeping cat with a broken spine to the vets to get it put down



bikes aren't made for hauling up stairs, they're meant for riding


----------

